# Pics of my 20g long!!!



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's my 20g long so far, don't have all the fish I want in it yet but pretty close. Just added two Amazon swords, trying my luck at real plants.... I want to change my bulb out, but what do I switch it to that want break my piggy bank???? 
So what do u think of my 20g long so far???


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

where are the pictures? I cant see them

hope it is totally awesome


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

There is no pictures...


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

I fixed it...


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello adpierin,

The tank looks nice, I would bring the driftwood to the front and arrange the plants
in the back.

Is that Java Fern live? If so It would be better to attach it to the wood, it may not
survive for long in the sand.

WFF


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

WildForFish said:


> Hello adpierin,
> 
> The tank looks nice, I would bring the driftwood to the front and arrange the plants
> in the back.
> ...


Thanks for the idea, but no the only plants that are real are the Amazon Swords....


----------



## -Chris- (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice Tank but you need more female bettas, having only two will mean that one is the "Queen" of the tank and she will bully the other one. People recommend 6.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks good. I agree with WFF though that the driftwood should be in front, and the plants in back.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

awesome looking tank dude!


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

those are some lucky bettas.. i doubt youll have trouble with dominance though b/c the tank is big enough for them to not even notice eachother... i would put more in there though.. simply because there so colorful and the more surface space for your tank you have the more oxygen can get to the water... hense you can put more fish in it then for example a norm 20 gal


----------

